# Maternity leave - some exciting news!



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't tell you all how thrilled I am to post this...

The government announced this evening that they are changing the law to introduce adoption leave for parents through surrogacy. It will cover everyone eligible to apply for a parental order (including straight couples and same sex couples) and give rights equivalent to maternity leave. Surrogate mothers will still be entitled to maternity leave as well. We don't know all the detail yet, but here's the government announcement:

We propose that intended parents in surrogacy cases who satisfy the criteria for a Parental 
Order and intend to apply, or have applied, to a court for a Parental Order will be entitled to 
leave and pay on the same basis as adopters who are eligible for statutory adoption leave 
and pay, subject to the qualifying conditions and evidential requirements. In addition, both 
intended parents will be entitled to take unpaid time off to attend two antenatal appointments 
with the surrogate mother carrying their child.

http://www.bis.gov.uk/Consultations/mod ... thresponse

http://www.bis.gov.uk/assets/biscore/em ... -leave.pdf

It follows a long and concerted campaign by a small group of us, including the Surrogacy UK Executive Committee, John Healey MP and us at Natalie Gamble Associates. It is so exciting to see this injustice removed - I am grinning!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie that is fantastic news, thank you so much for all your tireless and handwork XX


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent news! When will it come into effect?


----------

